# Need help w/billing



## plewis1126 (Jun 24, 2010)

When we have an office visit 99214 and used mod 25 and an inhalation treatment 94640 with 1 diagnosis only - is there a better modifier so the inhalation treatment will be paid


----------



## aporter_2005 (Jun 25, 2010)

To my knowledge you should report modifier -25 on the E/M but no modifier is reported with the neb treatment.  If you administer more than 1 neb treatment you can append modifier -76 to the additional neb treatments.  Also bill for your drugs if you can...


----------



## HBULLOCK (Jun 25, 2010)

*99214 w/mod 25*

There is no better modifier.  25 is the correct modifier and insurance should pay both charges. :d


----------



## kmdeloach (Jun 25, 2010)

That is correct, attach -25 mod to the 99214 and most insurances should reimburse both charges


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes modifier 25 is correct but from my expierence some insurance do not cover this because they say it is still considered experimental.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 28, 2010)

I also agree with Herbie I have heard than some are having trouble with certain payors for this code. The modifier should be -25, though, so you are correct.


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jul 12, 2010)

You dont need a modifier for just one treatment, but like someone answered earlier, if there is two txments use 76 modifier for BCBS especially. Most other insurance payers like 59 modifier, example Cigna and Aetna. But with BCBS, I know they only pay for a limited amount of 94640 treatments so check out the payer guidelines for this procedure if you are getting denials.


----------

